
This week's new programming books - acangiano
http://anynewbooks.com/2010/11/10/this-weeks-new-books-in-programming-13/
======
mdaniel
Also, Pragmatic Programmers is offering the 3rd edition of their Pickaxe Ruby
book for USD$10 (paper or ebook)
<http://media.pragprog.com/newsletters/2010-11-11.html>

It also says that owners of previous editions get the upgrade for free. I have
not yet researched to see if that is their policy across the board, but it's a
mighty fine gesture, either way.

~~~
pan69
I was looking at this one the other day but unfortunately the book description
has some disclaimer:

"For various technical reasons, the eBook version is a PDF: epub and mobi
versions of this title will NOT be available."

I definitely need a .mobi version of my ebooks since PDF are unreadable on my
Kindle. I wonder what these technical reasons are...

~~~
thibaut_barrere
I think it's now available in epub and mobi. Check again!

~~~
acangiano
Confirmed. It's available in .pdf, .epub, and .mobi.

~~~
pasbesoin
Thanks, mdaniel; I picked up a copy (eletronic and print). As regards the
former, I was able to access all three formats.

------
nathanwdavis
I'm pretty excited about 'Seven Languages in Seven Weeks'. Just waiting for
the Kindle edition to release.

~~~
riklomas
You can get a .mobi, .epub and PDF version in the eBook bundle on Pragmatic
Bookshelf:

[http://pragprog.com/titles/btlang/seven-languages-in-
seven-w...](http://pragprog.com/titles/btlang/seven-languages-in-seven-weeks)

~~~
nathanwdavis
Great, thanks for the tip. I had only looked on amazon.com

------
matrix
I like the concept, but it would be nice to see a better selection of books
about the craft of building software, rather than language guides. For
example, books along the lines of "Code Complete", "The Pragmatic Programmer",
etc.

~~~
acangiano
When new releases along those lines will be out, we'll definitely include
them. The problem is that those are a lot less frequent than language guides.
People who subscribe to the service won't miss either though.

------
wccrawford
The problem with listing every new book is data overload.

~~~
acangiano
The books you see are actually a hand-picked selection. Depending on the
category, there could be hundreds of new books released each week. What we do
is narrow it down to a small group of what we think are the most interesting
books (an algorithm sorts the list of books from most to least likely to be
interesting, and then we hand-pick).

------
shiftpgdn
If you sign-up for the newsletter why can't it all come in a single e-mail
versus a separate e-mail for each category?

~~~
acangiano
If you were to include all the books in a single email, you may potentially
have kilometric emails. What I plan to do is implement an option to receive
links to the archived newsletters (aka posts). I may also make the option of
subscribing via feed more prominent (it's never going to be the focus of the
site, but some people dislike the idea of a newsletter).

